# Wichtigste Themen für Java Entwickler



## 0plan (19. Aug 2011)

Hallo, ich habe die Grundlagen von Java bereits erlernt und auch schon einige fortgeschrittene Themen behandelt. Meine Frage ist: 

Welche Technologien, welche Themen muss ein Entwickler im Bereich Java in der freien Wirtschaft beherrschen?

Ich habe bereits JAVA in Verbindung mit MYSQL erlernt, Hibernate, RMI, Netzwerkprogrammierung Chat(TCP/ und UDP basierend) sowie ein wenig JSP und Servlets. Ich wüsste gerne was so die wichtigsten Frameworks sind, welche Themen wichtig für die Zukunft sind. 

Bevor ich mir einen alten Wälzer kaufe, der nicht mehr aktuell ist, interessiert mich eure Meinung.

lg


----------



## Fleur de Soleil (19. Aug 2011)

Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall mal einige Patterns anschauen. Ist eventuell nicht genau das was du gesucht hast, aber in der Wirtschaft werden immer wieder Entwurfsmuster wie Factory, MVC oder Singleton angewendet. 

LG Fleur


----------



## Gast2 (19. Aug 2011)

0plan hat gesagt.:


> Welche Technologien, welche Themen muss ein Entwickler im Bereich Java in der freien Wirtschaft beherrschen?


das sagt Dir Dein Arbeitgeber - blöde Antwort ich weis ... bei meinem Job ist Hibernate, RMI & Co. völlig uninteressant  ... daher habe ich da keine Ahnung von - zumindest jedoch wozu man das braucht


----------



## c_sidi90 (19. Aug 2011)

Wenn du sagst hibernate, ist Maven da mit inbegriffen? Falls nicht, solltest du dir die Kombination auch einmal anschauen, ist sehr hilfreich. Das arbeiten mit Pattern ist wie Fleur sagt auch wichtig, jede große Firma arbeitet strukturiert, das sollte du dir anschauen.


----------



## 0plan (19. Aug 2011)

Aber um wirklich interessante Jobs ergattern zu können, kann es ja nur von Vorteil sein sich mit allen gängigen Technologien auseinander zu setzen. Daher auch die Frage im Topic.


----------



## faetzminator (19. Aug 2011)

Wie wärs mit XML-Handling? Sowas wie JAXB o.ä.?
Und bist du fit in Regex?
Internationalisierung?
Web-Technologien wie JSP etc?
Fat-Client GUIs wie Swing und SWT?


----------



## 0plan (19. Aug 2011)

Habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, XML (JDOM) sowie Docs (POI) und SWING/AWT habe ich bereits behandelt.


----------



## Gast2 (19. Aug 2011)

0plan hat gesagt.:


> Aber um wirklich interessante Jobs ergattern zu können,


sorry - aber wie ich schon vorher erwähnte ... es ist nicht wichtig was die Welt will, sondern was Dein Arbeitgeber braucht ... ich habe von Hibernate & RMI keine Ahnung - aber ich finde mein Job dennoch interessant und ich möchte nicht tauschen



> kann es ja nur von Vorteil sein sich mit allen gängigen Technologien auseinander zu setzen.


auseinander setzen schon ... Du solltest wissen wozu was gut ist ... aber es reicht das Du das für Dich wichtige gut beherrscht ... dann findest Du den passenden Arbeitgeber für Dich und hast interessante Projekte


----------



## ARadauer (19. Aug 2011)

Spring sollte man sich auch ansehen...


----------



## Gast2 (22. Aug 2011)

Ich glaube auch du solltest eher das machen was dir 1. Spaß macht und 2. in die Richtung in die du später gehen willst. Wenn du später Spiele programmieren willst brauchst du andere Technologien als wenn du große Enterprise Anwendungen entwickelst.

Weil interessante Technologien und Frameworks gibts es genügende:

JEE6(JSF,EJB,REST...), DI (CDI,Spring,Guice ...), JPA (EclipseLink, Hibernate ...), OSGi (Equinox, Apache Felix...), Web-GUI (Zk,GWT, JSF), Client-GUI(RCP,SWT,Swing,JavaFX...), EMF, GEF, Single Programming (RAP, CaptainCasa...), Buildmanagement (Maven,Ant, CI)


----------

